# Credit Union APR



## 56141 (12 Jul 2005)

Is there a formula for calculating the true APR of a credit union loan, bearing in mind that the CU hold a deposit before lending? Does this not push the APR near that of a bank?


----------



## RainyDay (12 Jul 2005)

We've had some very looooong discussions on this issue in the past. Search for 'credit union' in the Great Debates' forum.


----------

